# My favorite weight loss smoothie recipe



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

Ingredients:

1 or 2 1/8 inch slices of fresh ginger
16 oz of coconut water
Kale, Spinach or any combination of the two.

Keep adding the spinach/kale (blended) until your blender is at least 2/3 full.

Then Add:
One frozen banana
About 2 frozen peaches.

Blend up

Use an oster blender and you will get a milkshake consistency.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I also like blueberries and lambsquarter in my smoothie. Don't care for the ginger though.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

I toss the following into my megamix blender. 

2 cups spinach
2 cups broccoli
1 cup baby carrorts
1 tsp blackstrap molasses
2 scopes chocolate whey protein
5 beef liver tablets
1 multi vitamin 
1 digestive enzyme tablet
2 cups of water

Tastes like sweet chocolate vegetables .


----------



## akakuk (Jul 23, 2012)

I also love adding kale to my berry smoothies.


----------



## akakuk (Jul 23, 2012)

Adding cinnamon, wheat germ, and flaxseed are also great additions that you don't really taste (except cinnamon for flavor).


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Clarence125 said:


> Good recipe for the weight loss.
> You should also include broccoli, cabbage, and cucumber in your this recipe to make it more effective for the weight loss and fitness.


Cucumber is great. Adds a clean flavor that isn't too vegetable like.


----------

